# A/C Vinegar Smell From Maxima 2000



## sloblonde (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm getting this vinegar smell coming from my Maxima 2000 A/C and I'm not sure what's going on with it. I've read that maybe it's an issue of mold/bacteria build up. If so what needs to be cleaned and is this something that a man at home can do? Should I have the A/C flushed? 

Any advise is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

I've had that type of problem in a previous car. There was something organic rotting in there, yucky stuff. I had my mechanic get in there and clean it up, but I think you can do it yourself if you aren't lazy like me and you have a haynes or chiltons manual handy. In addition, I'd recommend getting it taken care of sooner rather than later, as it can get you sick if it gets bad enough, especially if you have it blowing right in your face. As for the location of the substance, its likely closer to the intake than much further in. My guess is that you've parked your car outside, like I did, where debris from trees and animals has better chance of falling around your intake vent below your windshield.


----------

